# Amana bits are great, the need for this set is not



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm afraid buying router bits are a trial and error thing.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for the information. I will keep that in mind in the future.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

So there's nothing wrong with the *"flawless"* bits , but you're only giving them 3 stars ? 
Is it your project that you're rating ? 
Sorry , I don't understand your "review".


----------



## rhett (May 11, 2008)

Did you read past the first paragraph?


----------



## PetVet (Nov 7, 2008)

Interesting. I can see that this would slightly increase glue surface area, provide some protection from slipping, even with the tape, during glue up, and also the spline does provide some mechanical strength to the joint. Don't know if any of that is worth the effort you go through, though.


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

rhett - would the spline be more helpful if one were gluing up wide boards rather than just relatively narrow stiles?


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

"Did you read past the first paragraph?"
Hi rhett , yes I did. 
When we review items on this site and others, and give them low scores , it takes numerous high scores from others to boost the item back up to where it belongs.
I've read several reviews on Amazon , etc., where the reviewer gave the tool a low score because they "had a hard time opening the package" when in fact the score had nothing to do with the tool at all. So in reality , you should have rated the bits at 5 stars as you said they are "flawless". 
I do respect your opinion as to whether or not you could have made the cabinets without them. We all have our own favorite ways to do things and in the end , have the same results. I would think that the tongue and groove would add better alignment and some additional strength to the joint as well . I'm probably wrong though : ) 
Have a great evening , rhett : )


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Rhett, I guess the question I would ask is this - Do you think this set would be potentially advantageous to an individual who does not have the experience you have with cabinetry. Many tools, bits, blades, jigs, etc. that have flooded the woodworking world are geared towards the hobbyist as well as the professional. I think what some pros or long term woodworkers sometimes forget is what seems very simple and easy to them can be much more complex for someone who hasn't done the same thing a hundred or so times and probably never will.

Not to discount your review, just asking you to re-evaluate the product in light of the non-professional. If a DIYer were going to attempt some of the more complex cuts you described, do you think they would benefit from the product? Or do you think it is an unnecessary kit all around?

David


----------

